# U & O Inspection



## Rick18071 (Jul 6, 2015)

My township in Montgomery County, PA is requiring me to do a Use and Occupancy in section every time a commercial building is being sold or a new tenant comes in. They are not providing me with a check list for the inspection. I researched into other townships and boroughs web sites where U & O inspections are required. The web sites for these townships and boroughs have inspection lists for U & O inspections and they are a lot different from each other. There is one that only requires an inspection only for the sidewalk and curbing, Then there was another one that required a double layer of 5/8 drywall on basement ceilings and guards on decks, stairways, and landings when more than 20" from grade.

Is there a standard U & O inspection check list somewhere?


----------



## ICE (Jul 6, 2015)

An inspection related to a sale would focus on alterations and anything that's dangerous. A new tenant inspection should be the same with an additional consideration of what the new tenant plans on doing.  I have encountered a proposed business in a building that would need modification to allow that use.

A building that was approved in the past shall conform to the code that the was in effect at the time of approval.  Jurisdictions that require changes to guards and such are doing the right thing and as long as you are given the mandate, I would say have at it.


----------



## mjesse (Jul 6, 2015)

We do the same, but it is not much more than a life safety inspection.

Check egress doors for operation

Exit signs and EM lights

Fire extinguishers current

Fire alarm and sprinkler tests current

Etc.


----------



## conarb (Jul 6, 2015)

\ said:
			
		

> A building that was approved in the past shall conform to the code that the was in effect at the time of approval. Jurisdictions that require changes to guards and such are doing the right thing and as long as you are given the mandate, I would say have at it.


So "doing the right thing" trumps doing the legal thing?


----------



## fatboy (Jul 6, 2015)

Same as mjesse, we call it a sales tax inspection


----------



## BSSTG (Jul 6, 2015)

mjesse said:
			
		

> We do the same, but it is not much more than a life safety inspection.Check egress doors for operation
> 
> Exit signs and EM lights
> 
> ...


Ditto as long as the usage is the same.

BS


----------



## Keystone (Jul 7, 2015)

Rick18071 - Start with the adopted ordinance, it should be spelled out there. If not spelled out I would ask the solicitor to clarify


----------



## cda (Jul 7, 2015)

Seems like there are two different scenarios

One a building is just bought, no changes what so ever

Second, a new tenant

With new owner, seems like a general look

With new tenant a mor through inspection with use of building or existing building code, and possible change of occupancy


----------



## ICE (Jul 7, 2015)

conarb said:
			
		

> So "doing the right thing" trumps doing the legal thing?


In most cases.


----------



## Rick18071 (Jul 7, 2015)

the problem is there is no adopted ordinance for a U & I inspection but the township wants me to do it anyway.


----------



## Rick18071 (Jul 7, 2015)

the problem is there is no adopted ordinance for a U & I inspection but the township wants me to do it anyway.


----------



## Rick18071 (Jul 7, 2015)

apparently this township has been requiring U & O inspections for years with out an ordinance. I'm new here and I don't want to rock the boat. And until someone challenges the township on this I will be doing U & O inspections.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jul 7, 2015)

Use Table 1103.1 in the 2012 IFC it applies retroactively to all buildings. Be consistent in what you require. Anything accessibility related to access the building would be easy to defend.


----------



## cda (Jul 7, 2015)

Rick18071 said:
			
		

> the problem is there is no adopted ordinance for a U & I inspection but the township wants me to do it anyway.


so if any new business comes into the city in the past, no inspection of any kind has been done??

Or is there different categories of business/ building inspctions?


----------

